# 09 custom



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Anyone try the 09 burton custom yet? Just curious about what you thought. Also do you like the EST? Are they worth the extra $$?


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

i had the 08 custom ics ltd with the matching cartel bindings and it was a pretty nice ride. the est makes it so much softer on your feet. the ride was more comfortable and going edge to edge was good too


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

good, im hopefully going to get the burton custom smalls with the custom bindings for christmas. =]


----------

